# Vintage compound bows



## Really_frosty (May 28, 2010)

Is any one here looking for vintage compound bows?


----------



## shooterbunn (Oct 3, 2017)

You got some your selling?


----------



## Samcro816 (Jun 30, 2019)

Do you have any parts for vintage bows that you might be selling?


----------



## Farmtrapper (Nov 29, 2013)

What make of bow? I have a couple of junkers that I don’t have the heart to toss.


----------



## shooterbunn (Oct 3, 2017)

If anyone has old bows they wanna part with shoot me an email. [email protected]


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

IV'e been looking for a nice 60#lb 1995 pse mach 6 black or grey riser treebark limbs 29 draw for my Ol'school hunt next fall


----------



## BIGFOOT (Feb 12, 2005)

I put a couple up on the classified ads. You might want to look there.


----------



## scoroby (Dec 28, 2019)

My dad gave me his old hunting bow. It's 25 to 30 years old I think. It's PSE 60# camo. Can I post pics here? New to here. Can't post on classifieds yet either


----------



## scoroby (Dec 28, 2019)

Not sure if this is working. Trying to upload 3 pictures


----------



## scoroby (Dec 28, 2019)

Ok it worked. If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------

